# Recoil sensitive



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

What does it mean when people say they are recoil sensitive or not recoil sensitive?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've always thought if you were recoil "sensitive', you really don't need to be shooting a gun? Whadda' ya' think?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, you don't need to be shooting. A customer used this term with me today and it just made me think he was a whimp. Some recoil isn't fun, but how do you classify yourself as recoil sensitive? Drop the gun and go make some cookies.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think it is fair for a newbie to get pegged on this is they are just starting. And, there are some people w/ disabilities. 

Anyway, I guess these ARE the people who should start out w/ a 22...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Remember Ship, I was the one advocating a brand new shooter starting with a .22. Recoil is something one needs to build up to. A lot of folks are not nearly as recoil sensitive as they may think, if they would just start out slow..............


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I don't think it is that big a problem for most people - heck, my wife is like 5' tall and 100 lbs. She shot two 9mms fine.. Same w/ my 67 year old mom

I was talking in the context of this thread. I assume it COULD be an issue for some people. But for me personally, I would have been bored to death starting out w/ a 22.

Actually, when I was about 16, I took an evening marksmanship class at the local university - it was held at the ROTC range. 22 Ruger Pistols and rifles (the range was only rated for 22 ammo). I found it rather boring. I wanted to shoot something bigger...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

I really think it's messed up for shooters making fun of newbies because they aren't shooting "big guns". What purpose does that serve to the shooting community? How is that going to make the newbie want to shoot more often when he is made fun of? Take me for example. I like shooting big guns and everything, but I have taken my air pistols to shooting ranges before and have shot better than people with .45s and other big bore handguns. 

Just take your time and have fun.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

There is recoil and preceived recoil. When I first shot 1911A1s in 45acp I preceived the slide action to be recoil. I am now so used to shooting 45acps that I do not give it's recoil a second thought. A full house load in a 44 Magnum S&W handgun is recoil to me. I enjoy shooting a box of full house loads during an afternoon at the range but I do not shoot fifty rounds of 44 magnum in a string. If I want to shoot a lot of full house 44 Magnums I use my 7 1/2" Ruger Super BlackHawk as it soaks up the recoil. Regards, Richard


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My observation is that people who are "recoil sensitive" are those who are overwhelmed by anything that generates more recoil than they are accustomed to. Someone used to a .38 Special or 9mm for example, then fires a hot .357 Magnum or heavy .45 round and their reaction is "Wow!" or some similar reaction.

Those who are not "recoil sensitive" will simply realign the sights and squeeze off the nest shot.

Concentration is the key to handgunning, and when that concentration is focused on the front sight and squeeze, recoil is of little consequence.

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I guess the term is like "road rage". A fancy industry term for something simple. 

PS. I love shooting my 45ACP more than my 9mm. I was just curious about the terminology and I don't make cookies.


----------

